# Selling Puppy With Ear Mites



## meredian (Nov 5, 2012)

gharrissc said:


> A friend just purchased a white female standard who had ear mites when she left the breeder's house. My friend lives in Virginia Beach and had her friend who lives in North Carolina drive down to South Carolina to pick up the puppy. I suggested that she let the breeder know this,but she doesn't 'want to cause trouble.' Do you think it's unethical to sell a puppy like this?


Was there a puppy contract? We have a contract with our breeder that says we cannot sell our dog, and if for any reason we cannot keep him anymore she gets first refusal. 

Puppy contract or not I would think that most breeders would want to know such a thing. Our breeder really wants to keep in touch and see how Wade is doing so that she can use any information to keep improving her litters.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yes, she needs to tell the breeder. Then she or he can alert other puppy buyers and also take care of the issue with any puppies or adults they currently have. It isn't unethical that the breeder had ear mites in the puppies (those buggers are very prevalent in the south), but it is hard to believe that a reputable breeder would be unaware of the mites, not have a vet check on the puppy and would sell a puppy with something as easy to cure as ear mites. 

I have a hard time imagining they did not know there was an issue, unless they were out in a kennel beyond sight. Ear mites itch like crazy and dogs scratch and shake their heads. Did the person who picked up the puppy see the facilities? 
Hmmm....


----------



## gharrissc (Jun 12, 2012)

There was no contract.My friend said that this breeder specializes in Corgis that she shows,but just has '1 or 2 Standard litters a year.' Her and daughter were looking for another Standard for a while after theirs died at the age of 16 from cancer. I think this was an impulse purchase to help her 13 year old daughter, but it could have been better thought out.




meredian said:


> Was there a puppy contract? We have a contract with our breeder that says we cannot sell our dog, and if for any reason we cannot keep him anymore she gets first refusal.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Good Gosh tell the breeder. They need to know to treat their own dogs, their puppies etc....What happened to the vet check papers. It is a purchase out of state so needed Vet Papers to send out of state & it would have to be done right before purchase of dog. No way a vet missed ear mites. There is no "bad blood" in telling the breeder the truth. They need to know.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

1 to 2 litters a year is how many litters most reputable standard poodle breeders have each year. Wonder how many litters of Corgis she has then, and even if she doesn't "specialize" in poodles, the puppies should be cared for the same, the breeder should care where the pups go and what happens to them. I'd tell the breeder for sure. Even if they breeder ends up not caring, at least then it's off the buyer's shoulders.


----------

